# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  شو الأحسن المنهاج الأمريكي ولا البريطاني؟؟؟؟

## هند666

السلام عليكم:

الأمهات اللي جربوا المنهاج البريطاني شو رايكم؟؟؟ لأني سمعت انه وايد صعب والأهالي صعب عليهم يدرسون عيالهم مب شرات المنهاج الأمريكي .

الصراحه محتارة أدخل ولدي مدرسه منهجها بريطاني أحسن ولا أمريكي.؟؟؟ أفيدوني

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ام عبادي70

والله بصراحه انا عيالي يدرسون المنهج الامريكي واشوفهم امشين فيه
لكني اسمع ان المنهج البريطاني وايد صعب والخوات بيفيدونج اكثر

----------


## شمسه وهند

البريطاني طبعا حتى لو أصعب..الأمريكين نفسهم يتفاخرون اذا عندهم عيال في مدارس بريطانيه!

----------


## مطنشة

البريطاني بلا شك


لأن المنهاج الأمريكي مثل أللغة العامية , يعني مب أصل .

الأمريكي Spoken english 

البريطاني Classical english 

أساس اللغة الأنجليزية من بريطانيا .

عشان جذيه الناس تشوفه صعب , بس ماعليج لا صعب ولا شي .

----------


## um-m7mad

هلا خواتي شو رايكن في المنهج الهندي

----------


## رؤى11

أنا ابني كان منهج امريكي

والان منهج بريطاني والحمد لله مشي فيه بسهوله لانني تابعته واحسست بالفرق الكبير ممكن نعتبر ان الامريكي قشور بالنسبه لقوة البريطاني 
واي سؤال حاضرين اسالي

----------


## الصغيروونة

انـا دخلـت مدرٍسـه منهج امريكي ،  :Smile: 
سهل و حلو ،

البريطاني نحس به ثجيـل دم و وايد صعب و معقّد
خاصـه فالقرامر و سوالـف !

و القـرار راجع لج فديتج =)

----------


## blue water

إستخيرري احسن ^^

----------


## الاميره...

هلا حبوبه
انا عيالي يدرسون منهج بريطاني واحسه احسن من المنهج الامريكي
صح القواعد كثيره بالمنهج ونوعا ما صعب بس الياهل لازم اتعلمينه عسب ما يستصعب عليه المنهج
وطبعا المنهج البريطاني اقوى من المنهج الامريكي لدرجه اعرف وحده تبا تنقل بنتها من مدرسه منهجها امريكي الي مدرسه منهجها بريطاني فقالولها لازم انزلها صف عسب تتقوى والبنت بالصف الثامن
واتمنى اني افتدج ولو اشويه
وربي يوفقج

----------


## فنر66

بنات أنا بعد أبغي أعرف الأحسن ؟؟

----------


## فنر66

و شو الي ماشي عندنا ؟؟

----------


## نواري

الأفضل البريطاني لكنه الاصعب عن المنهاج الامريكي

----------


## الوردة الجورية

اذا بعده في الروضة ابتدي بريطاني لانه اقوى بعدين اذا ماقدر يكمل حوليه امريكي

البريطاني معروف المقرر والكتب موجودة
أما الامريكي في الغالب بدون كتب ويطلبون من الطلبة يدورون في النت عن موضوع درسهم ((اللي مايدرسونه في الصف)) يبون الطالب اييب المعلومات جاهزة من البيت
يعني هم بس يتابعون اليهال ويقيمونهم (مايدرسونهم)
الصراحة السنة هذي تعقدت من مدرسة اختي نظام امريكي
مدرسة الصبح وبعد فتحي لها مدرسة في البيت وهي بروحها تطلع من 6:30 الصبح وترد العصر هلكانة يدوب تحل الواجبات.. وين بعد بحوث اسبوعية ويقدمون الدروس جاهزة للمدرسة!!!!!
عيل المدرسة شو تسوي في الصف؟؟؟!!!!
احنا نطرش عيالنا عشان يتعلمون في المدرسة (ياخذون دروس) مب يضيعون يومهم طول النهار وعقب يطلبون منهم يحضرون ويدرسون دروسهم في البيت!!!!
الحين ولدي ماااااشي... ماسجله غير بريطاني على الاقل الكتب موجودة ونعرف شو يدرس وشو مطلوب عليه واذا مب مال دراسه ممكن من عمر 16 يقدم امتحان ويتخصص في الجامعة مثلاً شغلة ادارية واذا فالح يكمل بعد سنتين عمر 18 ويدخل جامعة تخصصات علمية مثل الهندسة او الطب

الامريكي اسهل يعتمد على البحوث والمشاريع بس ماشي غير امتحان واحد عمر 18 )يعني اجباري يخلص الصف 12

اختي مب راضية تنقل من مدرستها خلاص تعودت على السهل

المنهاج الامريكي ممتع لمرحلة الروضة والابتدائي

البريطاني تأسيسه أكاديمياً اقوى (كراف)

صعب على الطالب نقله من امريكي الى بريطاني الا اذا كان درّيس

----------


## الوردة الجورية

في مناهج غير البريطاني والامريكي
منهاج اللبناني (مدرسة الشويفات) قوي وسمعتها قوية بس كراف للطالب

منهاج سوري (مدرسة البشائر) منهاج قوي

منهاج كندي

منهاج استرالي

منهاج وزارة التربية والتعليم ( بعض المدارس الخاصة تدرسه هو فقط)

منهاج هندي سمعت وحدة مصرية حاطة ولدها في مدرسة هندية تمدحهة تقول قوي


من رايي بعد ماتختارين المنهاج تختارين بيئة المدرسة
مثلاً ولدي خليجي افضل انه يكون مع غالبية خليجية حتى لو اخترت له منهاج بريطاني مابحطه في مدرسة اغلبهم بريطانيين

مهم التربية ( عاداتنا وتقاليدنا) يحس عمره في بيئة مألوفة عليه مب يحس عمره غريب
يعني في مدرسة بريطانية لبس البنات فخووووذهن كلها برع وين احط ولدي يتأسس معاهم؟؟!!! باجر يشوف اخته جذيه مابيقولها شي... عاااادييي "خلك كووووووووووووول" وععععع على التربية

----------


## فنر66

مشكورات خواتي ع الرد و أنا أشوف بناتي ما شي كتب لين هاي السنه سوولهم كتب بس اثاري المنهج امريكي اليوم سألت الأبله و خبرتني مدرستهم تابعه لمدارس الغد و هال سنه بس حطولهم كتب رياضيات و انجليزي ع حظ بناتي الحمد لله توهم في البدايه صف آول و ثاني ..

----------


## ام راشـد

> في مناهج غير البريطاني والامريكي
> منهاج اللبناني (مدرسة الشويفات) قوي وسمعتها قوية بس كراف للطالب
> 
> منهاج سوري (مدرسة البشائر) منهاج قوي
> 
> منهاج كندي
> 
> منهاج استرالي
> 
> ...



بغيت اصحح لج اختي الشويفات مب منهج لبناني اسمه سابس وعباره عن المنهجين البريطاني والامريكي يعني ماخذين احسن شي من المنهجين عشان شذة دراستهم قويه وتاسيسهم ممتاز الحمدلله

----------


## الوردة الجورية

هيه اختي ام راشد
الشويفات نظام سابيس وهي اول مدرسة تطبق هذا النظام وهي في الاصل مدرسة لبنانية ولها فروع في بلدان مختلفة

----------


## مريم الفهد

المنهج البريطاني طبعا حتي لو صعب فهو اساس اللغة الانجليزية شوي بيشدون حليهم وفي النهاية لغة ممتازة واكست لا يعلا علية

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

> أنا ابني كان منهج امريكي
> 
> والان منهج بريطاني والحمد لله مشي فيه بسهوله لانني تابعته واحسست بالفرق الكبير ممكن نعتبر ان الامريكي قشور بالنسبه لقوة البريطاني 
> واي سؤال حاضرين اسالي

----------


## لولولايت

الافضل البريطانى

----------

